# Abu reel clamp?



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

Anyone ever fabbed up a good Abu 6500 reel clamp? I have looked all over and thought about how to make one but I just can't think of a good way to do it.


----------



## DERFM (Jun 19, 2004)

the best one i've seen pics of was to take 2 reel clamp pieces for a 7500 size abu , file one down to fit across the reel foot of the 6500 . you have to file the screw holes square so that the bolts hold . can't remember where i saw the pics at   
easy to do because i did it for one of mine .....


----------



## Catch This (Nov 19, 2005)

Cabelas carries a clamp with a trigger to fit the abus for about $10.00. I use them on my 6500 Sports Rockets.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Justin, I'm still looking for a reel clamp for a 6500, too. I need one for a RS1267 that I had built with a plate seat. 

I've been told a Shimano 400 seat will work on the 6500. I dunno, I haven't tried it yet.

I looked at the Trigg'r clamps. I'm just not convinced they will hold the reel to the rod on a stong hit. I might be wrong, but it doesn't seem like the best option. Again, I could be wrong on this one.


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

" Catch This" can you send me a pic of the clamp or the link on the Cabelas site, I couldn't find it


----------



## Catch This (Nov 19, 2005)

Oops not Cabelas. It should have been Bass pro

item number 38-400-398-00 for the ABu 6500. There are 2 other models for other size reels

I tried posting a picture and give up


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*clamps*

how do they attach to the reel .... no holes in the reel foot for the bolts to go thru ?


----------



## clpoudnine23 (Dec 21, 2005)

Bass Pro Shops...

T4 Fits Abu Garcia 5000, 5500, 6500; Shimano BAT400, BAT500, BAT50, Calcutta 400.


----------



## DERFM (Jun 19, 2004)

ok i found the post i was thinking of ...
hope it is ok to link to another site ; if not my apologies in advance ...
http://www.stripersonline.com/surftalk/showthread.php?t=481121&highlight=6500+reel+clamp


----------



## Catch This (Nov 19, 2005)

The clamp is actually 2 pieces that screw together. In the photo above you cant see the second piece. It fits around the plate in the reel seat and has threads for the screw. It works. I use this clamp with a Sports rocket and 7000 both mounted on custom Lamis


----------



## Mark Lindsey (Jun 28, 2005)

I have one for a 6500 on my rod for throwing metal. Works great.


----------

